# 2 week old pups toe nails need clipping.. help!!



## julie62675 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok so I really must clip my pups toenails.. eight little ones clawing at mom I think is getting to be tooo much for her.. any suggestions?? Things I should be careful of.. best tool to use? best way to get squirmy pups to stay still..??? Any advice would be helpful.. hoping to do this tonight.. thanks


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Just take finger nail clippers to them and just cut the sharp edges. They pup should calm down after a minute or two of stroking. (petting). You can also hold the puppy with the front legs out together and let someone else clip them if you have a partner helping you.

Hooch


----------



## julie62675 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Hooch.. thats what I fiqured...gonna go give a shot..


----------



## julie62675 (Aug 12, 2007)

All trimmed and beautiful.. all my lil girls are cute ....just precious I tell ya!


----------



## GottaBeGoldens (Aug 11, 2007)

JMHO......I find using blunt ended small scissors easier to clip my pups nails. I just hold my pups on their backs in my left arm while clipping with my right. Usually trim nails at least twice a week.....they grow very quickly!

Good luck!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What no pictures??? :


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I use a combination of Hooch and Kathy's methods. I use toenail clippers, trim off the sharp edges without bleeding them. I hold them in my lap and they are usually pretty good. I usually trim twice a week also-I hate long nails, and they can really scratch Mom and hurt her otherwise.

We need pics of newly trimmed pups (hint hint)


----------

